# Totally new to glock



## pistolpositive (Mar 7, 2012)

My wife came home with a new gen 4 glock 19 last night. We won't go into the process of her choosing such, but suffice to say, the Glock made the final cut (along with the Walther PPQ and Beretta Storm and a long-barreled Taurus 24/7).
A couple of questions about her new firearm - does it stand up ok to dry firing well? and after field-stripping it, there appeared to be little if any lubricants anywhere to be found. Should this gun run mostly dry?
I am a long time accumulator of firearms and have only recently entered the plastic gun world (I carry a Walther PPS) and so this is all new to me.
Weather and work are kind of keeping us from trying out her new acquisition immediately, but I would like for her to get some time dry-firing and racking it.


----------



## T-55A5 (Apr 27, 2011)

It’s best to use snap caps for dry firing

As for the lubricants my Glock 30 came with a thin amount of white/clear lubricant and I was told to keep it thin 

Check the slide and other parts with a q-tip and see if there is any lubricant on them, if there is a thin amount, it should be enough


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Clean every new gun. The factory gunk is just that... gunk. It's a storage grease to prevent rust. Clean it all off and apply your favorite gun oil to the contact points (metal inserts) and the usual suspects (spring, lock up points, one drop on the trigger mechanism, inside the slide channels) and you'll be fine. Snap caps are optimal as has been said, but you aren't going to harm the Glock by dry firing it unless it is in excess of a couple thousand times. There have been instances where the breach face has had issues, but that was after thousands and thousands of dry fires.

Enjoy one of the best brand of handguns on the market. Reliable, easy to control with proper technique. There have been issues with Gen 4 recoil springs so it may not be a bad idea to find out if it qualifies for the recoil spring upgrade. A call to Glock will fix that for you.


----------



## WI45 (Mar 1, 2012)

:numbchuck: that is a great gun, you will love it. they are pretty hard to wear out, their finish is outstanding, tho a little oil will go a long way. let us know how you like it.:watching:


----------



## pistolpositive (Mar 7, 2012)

Don't want to get into the trap of treating it like it is mine, but you can bet I am going to shoot it some. Have to see what those on the dark side are always clamoring about. From what I have read there are only two "real" issues out there impacting this particular model and that is a rebound spring and an extractor issue. Looking forward to putting a few hundred rounds down range with it and hoping nothing goes wrong and it always goes bang. Want my wife to really enjoy and trust the gun.


----------



## WI45 (Mar 1, 2012)

so true, but haven't you heard swapping is really hot with some couples today:anim_lol:


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Check the instruction manual; lots of good info there. It will tell you to clean and lubricate the pistol prior to firing it for the first time, and also show you the lubrication points. Glocks don't need a whole lot of lubrication, unlike some other guns. As Zhurdan said, above, the stuff the factory puts in/on the gun is to preserve it, not ready it for firing. The only exception is the copper-colored stuff on one side of the bottom of the slide; leave that in-place when cleaning and firing for the first time. It is some kind of anti-seize compound, it helps some of the parts get broken-in/smoothed-out during firing, without excessive wear. After the first or second range trip, you can clean this stuff off, too.

Feed it full-power ammo, especially when it's new. I'd recommend CCI Blazer (the original Blazer, with the aluminum casings; it's what the Glock factory uses to test-fire most of their guns), Winchester/USA white-box ammo (either the 50-round flat box, or the kinda-cube-ish 100-round value-pack), or other full-power ammo. I'd stay away from the cheap import stuff, and really lightly loaded target ammo (like Walmart's Federal Champion load).


----------



## pistolpositive (Mar 7, 2012)

I am hopeful it will like my reloads as all of my handguns, do. But initially it will probably get white-box. Will hard-cast lead bullets be an issue with it or am I, I mean my wife, stuck shooting FMJ and the like.
Read through the manual pretty well last night - "one drop of your favorite gun oil on each side of the slide" and it seems like about 5 other spots to put a drop of oil or two on.


----------



## hyfly1 (Jan 13, 2012)

I have run well over 1000 rounds through my Glock 23 with no problems. Not a single failure to fire, failure to eject or failure to anything. It is not fussy about ammunition. I use high quality Speer JHP for carry, but I use the cheapest FMJ ammo I can find for practice.

The lubricant you see from the factory is supposed to be left alone. It will wear off eventually, but the factory documentation says not to remove it yourself. The Glock website has lots of documentation available, including the armorers manual, which provides a wealth of information. According to the factory documentation, you can dry fire your Glock to your heart's content.

I am sure you and your wife will love your new Glock.

Stay safe.


----------



## pistolpositive (Mar 7, 2012)

I have not found the armorer's manual at the glock website. Found a preventive maintenance manual. If it shoots as well as I am expecting probably throw it and its 3 15-round mags in the trunk of the Harley for a trip to west Texas next month instead of my CZ 75B.


----------



## HK Dan (Dec 22, 2010)

Definately clean it forst, then hit the 5 lube points. Those are each of the 4 frame rails and the trigger spring.

Let us know how far low/left you're shooting, then I'll tell you how to fix it. LOLOLOL

Dan


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

pistolpositive said:


> I am hopeful it will like my reloads as all of my handguns, do. But initially it will probably get white-box. Will hard-cast lead bullets be an issue with it or am I, I mean my wife, stuck shooting FMJ and the like.
> 
> (snip)


Glocks have polygonal rifling, and that style of rifling does not give lead build-up any place to go (very shallow grooves, pressures rise fast once they get lead-filled), so lead bullets are generally considered a no-go in stock Glocks.

I know, I know, some folks have used them with no problems; I also know some folks have used them with no problems right up until their gun went ka-Boom! and they had to replace the barrel. Stick with jacketed bullets and you'll have no problems.


----------



## pistolpositive (Mar 7, 2012)

first outing went fine as far as the gun goes. My wife was pretty depressed about her shooting abilities. But she is lot like my son and golf (never practices, goes out 6 or 7 times a year and thinks he should get bogies and pars). She thinks she should just be able to start popping the bulls-eye without practice.
Threw a wide variety of FMJ at it and the only thing it had an issue with twice was the cheapest stuff Wal-Mart sells, Tular. Not a concern to me. Gun was terrible about where it was extracting brass - took a lot of face hits. I am guessing that will get better in time, but it was spraying brass everywhere.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Getting hit in the face with brass is an indication of an improper grip. Tighten up on it a little bit.


----------



## Jeremy55 (Mar 3, 2012)

There have been issues with Gen 4 recoil springs so it may not be a bad idea to find out if it qualifies for the recoil spring upgrade.


----------



## ronmail65 (Jan 18, 2011)

My first handgun was a Glock19 Gen4 purchased in late 2010. Never a problem. I find that I shoot it fairly accurately. As far as field strip and maintenance - it doesn't get any easier. I'm very satisfied!


----------

